# Transformatori >  Tors dūc

## Slowmo

Bija te ne pārāk sen tēma par transformatoru dūkšanu, bet nu tāpat izveidošu jaunu, jo runa tieši par toroidālo.
Problēma tāda, ka tors, kas aktīvajā sabvūferī, skaļi dūc 50 hercos. Un tas bez jebkādas slodzes. Ir nācies dzirdēt trafu dūkšanu (gan ne toroidālo), bet nu šis nejēgā skaļš.
Ko es šajā sakarā varētu darīt? Sagoglēju, ka tori varētu dūkt, ja tīklā ir līdzstrāvas komponente. Jāliek DC filtrs?
Izskrūvēju ārā pastiprinātāju un šeit ir bilde ar tora parametriem:

[attachment=0:1z6ayxot]tor.jpg[/attachment:1z6ayxot]

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kā citi trafiņi uzvedas tajos pat apstākļos? Vai primārais pareizi ieslēgts, atbilstoši spriegumam? Kā mainās rūciens pie slodzes? Toru serdes parasti veido rullī satīta lenta. Tāpēc tie ir "mierīgāki" par "klasiskajiem" trafiņiem, kam kāda plāksne varētu būt serdes vidū vaļīga. Taču var gadīties eksemplāri ar defektu - vai nu lenta deformēta kādā vietā, vai sīks svešķermenis starpā ietinies. Varbūt vienkārši tāds eksemplārs gadījies. Līdzstrāvas komponente tīklā nav venkārši DC nobīde  (bias) uz vienu pusi, to varētu viegli redzēt uz osciloskopa, slēgājot tā ieeju AC/DC. Parsti tā izpaužas kā jau tā sačakarētās sinusoīdas asimetrija. Var skaidrības pēc pamēģināt ieslēgt pirms tora atdalošo transformatoru (DC filtru!  ::  ).

----------


## osscar

Es jau rakstīju par gadījumu, kad man lielais 600W toro dūca pie paaugstināta tīkla sprieguma. Risinājums-var iemest NTC termistoru virknē ar primāru - kādi 10 omi +-(var atrast arī  vecos PC barokļos) . Ja DC - tad vajag filtru...

----------


## next

A varbuut vinjsh 110 v sleegumaa pievienots.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Šim ar vajadzētu būt virs 500W. Bet, kā skaņa mainās no slodzes - nevaru īsti pateikt, jo kā slodze ir pastiprinātājs  :: 
Lai gan - uz ausi, kad ieslēdz/izslēdz pastiprinātāju, skaņa drusku mainās. Bet ne tā, ka skaļāk-klusāk. Drīzāk liekas, ka harmonikas nāk klāt.

----------


## kaspich

> Es jau rakstīju par gadījumu, kad man lielais 600W toro dūca pie paaugstināta tīkla sprieguma. Risinājums-var iemest NTC termistoru virknē ar primāru - kādi 10 omi +-(var atrast arī  vecos PC barokļos) . Ja DC - tad vajag filtru...


 
nu, vai tas trafs ir bojaats [mehaaniski/lenta], vai iet piesatinaajumaa.

ko dariit:

1. trafs silst? pameeri I caur primaaro bez slodzes. ja palilinaats - iet piesaatinaajumaa [ideali, ja vareetu Iprim formu caur tinumu redzeet];
2. ja neiet piesaatinaajumaa - defekts [kaut neesmu NEVIENU duucoshu toru redzeejis - laikam ar taadiem suudiem nav gadiijies saskarties..]

----------


## WildGun

..Ja defekts (ej nu sazini kur ražots. Varbūt kādā defektīvā valstī) - tad var līdzēt parafīns. Vai līdzīgs materiāls, ar kuru to trafu var piesūcināt.

P.S. Pie vainas var būt arī vaļīgi tinumi. Bet tas neko nemaina. Jāpiesūcina....

----------


## Tārps

Tinumi jau izskatās diezgan piesūcināti, diez vai izdosies ko vairāk. Ja slēgumi pareizi, pamēģini palikt apakšā plānu gumiju, var būt arī zem augšējās plāksnes, jo izskatās, ka tā uz plikiem vadiem guļ, varbūt dažus vijumus īsina.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, man pēc bildēm liekas, ka ar montāžu viss kārtībā - gumijas starplikas var manīt. Ja godīgi neesmu toro trafus manījis piesūcinātus ...parasti ar skoču kaut kādu notīti - bildē ar tāds izskatās. domāju vaina piesātinājumā, jāmeklē cēloņi.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Pēc bildes spriežot tas ir 115v trafs. Un pie 220v dūks un tad sāks smirdēt. Pa ceļam nobeigs pastūzi vai barokli, jo dod ārā 2reiz lielāku sprigumu....

----------


## osscar

jā bet viņam divi primārie tinumi, ja pareizi sapratu ....viss atkarīgs kā tie saslēgti - vismaz tur rakstīts 115-0-115

----------


## kaspich

> jā bet viņam divi primārie tinumi, ja pareizi sapratu ....viss atkarīgs kā tie saslēgti - vismaz tur rakstīts 115-0-115 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              115-0-115      end_of_the_skype_highlighting


 nu, bet tak pameeri tuksgaitas straavu!

eu, vai man vienam liekas, ka te ir bremze iestaajusies?  :: 
ja tas ir 50Wtrafs, tuksgataa vinjsh driikst teeret paaris w.
tiesa gan, ieteiktu nevis meeriit mA kjeedee, bet gan U kritumu uz kaadas 10W viitaas R [palaishanas briidii izsitiis multimetram fuse].

----------


## osscar

izskatās pēc 500W plāceņa  ::  Jā der pamērīt gan. Man bija tā (ar 230V rated) trafu - pie 245V dūca kā sivēns. pie normāla Latvenergo 215 - 220 , kluss, protams bez soft starta ieslēdzot biku iedūcas un tad noklust. Pārāk skopa info no autora. USA trafiem esmu manījis 120-0-120...

----------


## Slowmo

Mēģināšu samērīt. Man kāreiz bija doma virknes rezistora sprieguma kritumu. Tādā veidā es pat oscili tur varētu pieslēgt un redzēt kā strāva izskatās. Būs jāpameklē, kādi man mājās jaudas rezistori pieejami.
Vakar mēģināju pasākumu pieslēgt caur elektronisko elektrības skaitītāju. Draņķis jau man viņš ir. Galīgi nedraudzējas ar reaktīvām slodzēm. Pat pie izslēgta slēdža rāda 7W. Jāizrauj vads, lai rādītu 0W. Tas laikam tāpēc, ka pirms slēdža vēl ir tīkla filtrs. Jebkurā gadījumā - pie izslēgta slēdža rāda 7W, pie ieslēgta (spriegums uz trafa, bet pastiprinātājs izslēgts) 27W. Nezinu, vai šī 20W starpība ko izsaka.
Rezistīvām slodzēm gan man tas verķis ļoti precīzi mēra. Kādreiz biju salīdzinājis ar ampermetra rādījumiem.
Starp citu - tīkla spriegums man 230V, kas nokrīt par padsmit grādiem pie lielākas slodzes.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tuksgaitaa 20w ir nenormali.
iedomaajies, ka tas ir 20w lodaamurs. tuksgaitaa!!!!!!!!!

1. tas trafs iet piesaatinaajumaa.
vai nu nepietiekosh vijumu skaits primaarajaa, vai:

2. kaadi iisavienoti vijumi. sho vareetu noteikt, pameerot induktivitaates, vai samazinot Uprim.

ja pateerinjsh radikaali nenokriit, samazinot Uprim - kaut kur vijumi uz iiso [tad arii jaakarst tajaa vietaa stipraak, kur iisais].

----------


## Slowmo

Vai ir tie 20W, tas vēl būs jāpārbauda. Tas ir tas, ko draņķa jaudas mērītājs parādīja. Kā jau minēju, arī pie izslēgta barošanas slēdža viņš man 7W rādīja. Mēģināšu šonakt uzmeistarot virknes pretestību un pamērīt, kas tur patiesībā ir.

----------


## kaadzis

1) paskaties vai ir pareizi saslēgti primārie, jo ir 115-0-115 pārbaudi vai nav saslēgti paralēli bet jābūt virknē. 
2) kautkur īsais sekundārajos!

----------


## kaspich

pilniigs dumums kaadzis abos pukntos  ::

----------


## kaadzis

> pilniigs dumums kaadzis abos pukntos


  ::   ::  tagad es esmu kritis nežēlestībā?  ::

----------


## JDat

Ko tu domāji. Vai tad tu nezini, ka kaspich ir vienīgais kas zina elektroniku visā Latvijā?

Šoreiz kaspich ir taisnība.

----------


## kaspich

> Ko tu domāji. Vai tad tu nezini, ka kaspich ir vienīgais kas zina elektroniku visā Latvijā?
> 
> Šoreiz kaspich ir taisnība.


  ::  suudiigs posts Tev sanaaca  :: 
taads/ar pretrunu :P

nu, man domaat, ka kaut  ko zinu arii  ::

----------


## JDat

> Ko tu domāji. Vai tad tu nezini, ka kaspich ir vienīgais kas zina elektroniku visā Latvijā?
> 
> Šoreiz kaspich ir taisnība.
> 
> 
>   suudiigs posts Tev sanaaca 
> taads/ar pretrunu :P
> 
> nu, man domaat, ka kaut  ko zinu arii


 OK! Pārrakstām bez divdomības!

Šoreiz kaspich ir taisnība. FAIL, FAIL, FAIL!


Kas attiecas uz nešēlastību kopumā...
Vai tad tu nezini, ka Kaspich ir vienīgais kas zina elektroniku visā Latvijā?

 :: 

Ai pie kājas visu. Jāplēš uz mājām.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> 1) paskaties vai ir pareizi saslēgti primārie, jo ir 115-0-115 pārbaudi vai nav saslēgti paralēli bet jābūt virknē. 
> 2) kautkur īsais sekundārajos!


 Tad rūciens būtu mazākā bēda. Abos gadījumos uzreiz traki karsīs un kurēsies nost. Pirmajā gadījumā elektrolītkondensatori un pats pastiprinātājs arī dabūtu pamatīgi trūkties no paaugstināta sprieguma. Ja tīkla pusē drošinātājs pareizi izvēlēts, tam tādā gadījumā uzreiz jāizkūst.

----------


## Slowmo

Nu tad tā. Būs beidzot laikam skaidrība par notiekošo. Ielodēju vadā 33 omu 1w rezistoru un sprieguma kritums uz to bija 3,2V, tātad strāva ķēdē nepilni 100ma.
Bet tagad pats interesantākais - tīkla spriegums mērījuma brīdī 235 volti, kas nozīmē, ka transformators tukšgaitā tērē gandrīz 23W. Tātad mans jaudas mērītājs iepriekš nemeloja. Bet ne par to stātsts. Caur to vadu, kurā ielodēts rezistors, trafs subjektīvi bija reizes 2-3 klusāks. Pārbaudīju, ātri pārspraužot barošanas vadu rozetē, kurā rezistors un tūlīt pēc tam, kamēr vēl dzirdes atmiņa strādā, parastā rozetē. Tātad viss skaidrs - pārāk liels barošanas spriegums, jo ar 3 voltu kritumu pietika, lai trafu padarītu manāmi klusāku. Būs vien kā osscar teica par paaugstināto spriegumu. Cik saprotu 235 volti pēc visiem noteikumiem vēl ir pieļaujams spriegums rozetē. Tad ko man tagad labāk darīt? Meistarot virknes termistoru? Kādu tieši, ja ņem vērā, ka pastiprinātājs, kurš pieslēgts pie tā trafa skaitās 500W RMS (D klase, mono). Protams, ikdienā ne tuvu tik liela jauda netiek attīstīta, bet nu tehniski pareizi jau laikam būtu paredzēt tādu variantu, kas tos 2A izturētu. Pozitīvais šajā pasākumā - jo lielāka jauda tiek attīstīta, jo mazsvarīgāks kļūst troksnis no trafa  :: 

Tad vēl, lūdzu, izstāstiet, ko es izdarīju nepareizi, mēģinot pie resistora pieslēgt oscilografu? Tiklīdz pieliku pie vienas no rezistora kājām tausta zemējuma krokodili, bija dzirkstele un rezistorā caurums  ::  Oscilim par laimi viss kārtībā. Laikam sanāk, ka es fāzi ar zemi savienoju, jo tikko pamērīju, ka tausta zeme savienota ar barošanas zemi. Bet tā kā sadalē nulles vads savienots ar zemi, sanāk tas pats, kas es fāzi pret nulli noīsinātu. Kā man bija pareizi jāmēra? Jāizmanto atdalošs trafs vai arī oscilis no akumulatora jābaro? Stipri nesitiet - kaut kā jau šīs lietas jāapgūst. Mācos arī no kļūdām.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Tiklīdz pieliku pie vienas no rezistora kājām tausta zemējuma krokodili, bija dzirkstele un rezistorā caurums


 Tur nebūtu jābrīnās, ja osciloskops no tīkla barojas un zeme klāt. Bet šajā gadījumā tur nav ko skatīties uz ekrāna, tāpat neko jēdzīgu neieraudzīsi. Pietiek, ja pamēri ar voltmetru dažādos slodzes režīmos.

----------


## guguce

Jebkurš trafs paliek klusāks aiz pretestības, jo pretestība ierobežo uz transformatoru plūstošo strāvu. 
Tādai pretestībai (33 omu 1W) pie 23W slodzes ir jānokūp   ::  

Tā skaļruņa kaste jau noteikti rezonē 50Hz.

----------


## osscar

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-15&toc=19530

ieliec vienu vai divus šādus primārajā pusē  ::  Vajadzētu darboties.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Tādai pretestībai (33 omu 1W) pie 23W slodzes ir jānokūp


 Nu gan sarēķināji!  ::  
Spriguma kritums uz pretestības bija 3,2V pēc Slowmo mērījuma. A nu fiksi izrēķini jaudu pareizi !

----------


## osscar

ap  0.3 W  ::  bet, ja liec NTC, novieto kaut kur uz šasijas brīvi, jo jamie būs karsti.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt labāk kaut ko šādu izmantot? http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=67 Tur izejā var iestātdīt 220, 230, vai 240 voltus un ieejas spriegums diezgan plašā diapazonā. Regulē gan uz augšu, gan leju. Ir jau visādi audiofiliskie filtri pieejami, bet tur man liekas sanāk krietni pārmaksāt. Ir pat tādi verķi, kas iztaisno maiņstrāvu un no jauna uzzīmē tīru sīnusu izejā. Bet tur 4 ciparu skaitlis uzreiz  ::  Upši ar pēc tāda principa nestrādā? Moš var kādu ne pārāk dārgu upsi pielikt?

----------


## guguce

Vainīgs, nerēķināju   ::  
Vecajiem melnbaltajiem nāca regulējamie trafi.

----------


## kaspich

nu gan juus, kungi, dzeniet suudu  :: 

1. 3.2V uz 33ohm [nenjemot veeraa formu] ir ap 100mA jeb 23W slodzee. briinums, kaa tas R iztureeja iesleegshanas sitienu - paveicaas  :: 
2. par oscili skaidrs - faaze=nulle, labi, ka veel riktiigaas tesiens nesanaca, nenokaavi oscilim ieejas
3. par ntc - peec definiicijas fail.

taatad.
1. trafs iet piesaatinaajumaa
2. I forma caur R bija taalu no sinusoiidas, atkariibaa no tikla spanja formas var buut arii 10V par daudz

ko var dariit.

1. uz 500w aizmirst par 30W tuksgaitaa, un pienjemt, ka trafs duuc
2. vieniigais korektais risinaajums: pietiit primaarajam tinumus. domaaju, taadas jaudas trafam - 5..10 vijumi un viss buus ok - liidz 240v nekaadu piesatinaajuma paziimju nebuus.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, zināju, ka var izšaut rezistoru ieslēgšanās brīdī, bet riskēju. Cik ta tas rezistors maksā... Bet man liekas, ka tur kaut kāds softstarts jau iebūvēts, jo ieslēgšanas brīdī trafs ļoti kluss un tad pakāpeniski kādas sekundes laikā pieaug līdz savam "darba troksnim".
Ja es pirmo nebūtu zemējuma spaili licis klāt, tad jau es laikam 230V caur oscili būtu izlaidis. Un arī paveicās, ka tas rezistors nostrādāja kā drošinātājs. Tad kā īsti pareizi bija jāmera šajā gadījumā?
Un kā paliek ar to sprieguma regulatoru, kuru minēju iepriekš? Tas ar varbūt atrisinātu problēmu?

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, zināju, ka var izšaut rezistoru ieslēgšanās brīdī, bet riskēju. Cik ta tas rezistors maksā... Bet man liekas, ka tur kaut kāds softstarts jau iebūvēts, jo ieslēgšanas brīdī trafs ļoti kluss un tad pakāpeniski kādas sekundes laikā pieaug līdz savam "darba troksnim".
> Ja es pirmo nebūtu zemējuma spaili licis klāt, tad jau es laikam 230V caur oscili būtu izlaidis. Un arī paveicās, ka tas rezistors nostrādāja kā drošinātājs. Tad kā īsti pareizi bija jāmera šajā gadījumā?
> Un kā paliek ar to sprieguma regulatoru, kuru minēju iepriekš? Tas ar varbūt atrisinātu problēmu?


 
tam toram pilniigi noteikti ir kaads soft start.
notmaali tas buutu: ntc, vai vnk R + relejs, pa leeto - bez releja  :: 

nu, kaa - rezistors 0lles vadaa, ne faazee, oscilim nost zemi.. veel korektaak - caur atdalosho [bet tad, iespeejams, patieso ainu neredzeetu].

nez, man skjiet, ka kaut kaada autotransformatora sleegshana [it seviskji, gadiijumaa, kad cilveeks pretendee it kaa uz kaut kaadu izpratni leitaas] ir rsinaajums caur analo atveri.. Tev pasham taa neskjiet???????????

----------

